# Animal Crossing Wii U at E3?



## DoomTerminatorX (Jun 9, 2015)

What do you guys think of the possibility of Animal Crossing Wii U being announced at E3 2015? I really want it to happen.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 9, 2015)

Absolutely! It'd be a mistake if they didn't.


----------



## DoomTerminatorX (Jun 9, 2015)

I know right.


----------



## Locket (Jun 9, 2015)

"Do you guys want Animal Crossing Wii?"


It's already out. 



I'll take it for the Wii U though!


----------



## Tinkalila (Jun 9, 2015)

The Final Light OF Dawn said:


> "Do you guys want Animal Crossing Wii?"
> 
> 
> It's already out.
> ...



nah but you knew what was meant!


----------



## shunishu (Jun 9, 2015)

Tinkalila said:


> nah but you knew what was meant!



I didn't....


----------



## Glake (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm praying harder than anything for AC Wii U to be announced this year, but unfortunately, I highly doubt it's coming just yet.

Apparently a very large portion of the AC team had been working on Splatoon. Not to mention they also have "Happy Home Designer" coming Fall this year as well.

However......

This article made my hopes rise once again, we might actually get an announcement, but I wouldn't expect a release until Spring, maybe Summer 2016 for us. AC takes a very long time to localize and translate, etc with all the dialogue and all. If the game is a similar port of ACNL. Kinda like how ACCF was a sort of port of ACWW, it might not take as long. I think we all got ACCF around the same time as Japan, possibly before, so yeah.

Rant, over.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2015)

Glake said:


> I'm praying harder than anything for AC Wii U to be announced this year, but unfortunately, I highly doubt it's coming just yet.
> 
> Apparently a very large portion of the AC team had been working on Splatoon. Not to mention they also have "Happy Home Designer" coming Fall this year as well.
> 
> ...



Wait, what?  A large portion of Animal Crossing team cut time to work on Splatoon?  Ooh, this makes me dislike Splatoon even more.


----------



## Elise (Jun 10, 2015)

I have mixed feelings about it. I would love a new Animal Crossing but it will mean getting a Wii U. Also I will probably not be able to resist and that means goodbye to some of my savings. I'm guessing it won't come out until next year though so at least I will have time to save up!


----------



## Scottaayy (Jun 10, 2015)

SO MANY FEELS FOR WII U ANIMAL CROSSING

i hope they announce it even if they dont have footage id still be happy as i only got into the series with New leaf and id like to see what its like on a home console and the HD graphics will be stunning i really hope they announce it,

my thoughts:
mid 2016 release
still play as mayor
isabelle will still be secretary 
instead of train travel it will be Aeroplane for overseas and interstate, and taxi for someone close by,

but hey what do i know I dont work for nintendo, but i wish i did haha


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2015)

So based on posts in multiple threads I'm guessing Super Smash Bros. for the Wii U alongside some other games for it weren't enough to entice people to get one?


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2015)

Glake said:


> Apparently a very large portion of the AC team had been working on Splatoon. Not to mention they also have "Happy Home Designer" coming Fall this year as well..





Riley said:


> Wait, what?  A large portion of Animal Crossing team cut time to work on Splatoon?  Ooh, this makes me dislike Splatoon even more.


sgjkhsdjhgfjsdgjhasdjhgsJHLF

1) If you think that AC Wii U was "hindered" because the team was working on Splatoon then L O L at you. You really need to learn how game development works.
2) Happy Home Designer works on the same engine as New Leaf, so the work to actually get that up and working would be minimal. Not to mention... It's a spin off.
3) Saying you "dislike Splatoon even more" because "the AC team cut time to work on it" is the pettiest thing I've ever seen.

That said though, I don't think we'll get an announcement at E3, but that's only because of Happy Home Designers announcement. Before it's announcement, I was adamant it'd be shown this year, but now I'm not too sure. I don't think it will happen, but I also think there's a possibility it may happen. Regardless, I don't really care if they announce it or not.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 10, 2015)

I would be incredibly happy if they announced Animal Crossing for Nintendo Wii U, but I really would like them to announce the final six amiibo that I am missing from the Super Smash Bros. Collection.

Falco, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo, Mr. Game and Watch, Lucas and Mewtwo.


----------



## Glake (Jun 10, 2015)

Riley said:


> Wait, what?  A large portion of Animal Crossing team cut time to work on Splatoon?  Ooh, this makes me dislike Splatoon even more.



Yeah =/ I'm personally not a huge fan of Splatoon either, but I respect the uniqueness of the game. Tbh, I feel like Splatoon was a huuuge risk for Nintendo, especially if they delayed AC Wii U development time over it. I mean, it's a new IP, and you never know how those will do. They are pretty much guaranteed mad bank with an Animal Crossing on the Wii U, haha.



Scottaayy said:


> SO MANY FEELS FOR WII U ANIMAL CROSSING
> 
> i hope they announce it even if they dont have footage id still be happy as i only got into the series with New leaf and id like to see what its like on a home console and the HD graphics will be stunning i really hope they announce it,
> 
> ...



Yeah, if it's a brand new Animal Crossing game, like introducing new villagers, animals, etc. Odds are we won't be getting it until Spring of 2016 at the earliest =/



Elise said:


> I have mixed feelings about it. I would love a new Animal Crossing but it will mean getting a Wii U. Also I will probably not be able to resist and that means goodbye to some of my savings. I'm guessing it won't come out until next year though so at least I will have time to save up!



You should totally get a Wii U, it's worth it  You can probably find an 8GB model for like $100 on ebay, they aren't really that pricey.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2015)

Glake said:


> Yeah =/ I'm personally not a huge fan of Splatoon either, but I respect the uniqueness of the game. Tbh, I feel like Splatoon was a huuuge risk for Nintendo, especially if they delayed AC Wii U development time over it. I mean, it's a new IP, and you never know how those will do. They are pretty much guaranteed mad bank with an Animal Crossing on the Wii U, haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, I respect that Splatoon is an innovative game and plenty of people like it, but then again how are people going to react to it if they find out AC Wii U development time was cut for it?  Hopefully we will still at the very least get an announcement for AC Wii U this year, even if the game doesn't come out for another year or two.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2015)

Riley said:


> Yeah, I respect that Splatoon is an innovative game and plenty of people like it, but then again how are people going to react to it if they find out AC Wii U development time was cut for it?  Hopefully we will still at the very least get an announcement for AC Wii U this year, even if the game doesn't come out for another year or two.



It was literally like *ten* people from the AC team who worked on Splatoon... Not 100. To put that into perspective, there was a team of roughly 500 working on Pokemon X and Y, so take a moment to think about just how many people would've been working on New Leaf, then how many would be working on AC Wii U, and then subtract a mere 10 from that number. Their loss would have barely hindered the games development at all. If you're delusional enough to think that AC Wii U has been "delayed" for anything longer than ~3 months (and even _that's_ generous) - because really, do you think Nintendo would stop development on one of their current top 5 best selling franchises in favor of a new IP - then lol ok have fun believing such trivial things!!!


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 10, 2015)

Jake. said:


> It was literally like *ten* people from the AC team who worked on Splatoon... Not 100. To put that into perspective, there was a team of roughly 500 working on Pokemon X and Y, so take a moment to think about just how many people would've been working on New Leaf, then how many would be working on AC Wii U, and then subtract a mere 10 from that number. Their loss would have barely hindered the games development at all. If you're delusional enough to think that AC Wii U has been "delayed" for anything longer than ~3 months (and even _that's_ generous) - because really, do you think Nintendo would stop development on one of their current top 5 best selling franchises in favor of a new IP - then lol ok have fun believing such trivial things!!!



Oh, okay.  Didn't know that few people split their priorities to work on Splatoon.  I guess it really doesn't matter that they did then.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> I would be incredibly happy if they announced Animal Crossing for Nintendo Wii U, but I really would like them to announce the final six amiibo that I am missing from the Super Smash Bros. Collection.
> 
> Falco, R.O.B, Duck Hunt Duo, Mr. Game and Watch, Lucas and Mewtwo.



This. Thread. Isn't. Even. About. Amiibo.


----------



## Autaven (Jun 10, 2015)

I am crossing everything in the hope for this game. I think it would be beautiful, after seeing what they done with the WiiU Plaza and the Mario Kart 8 course. I do think it will be into 2016 before it's released, but I am fine with that. I am still loving New Leaf and not bored with it yet, I could easily play for a lot longer. 

I think it would make perfect since to Nintendo as it's so popular, which is obvious in that they're releasing a spin off. The question isn't if, it's when! Although that's not to say it'll definietly be on the WiiU, I guess there's a chance of another 3DS main game. But as it's been coming out console, handheld, console, handheld... I think it's time! Plus what a great way to sell the system. If I didn't already have one, I'd buy a WiiU for an AC title.


----------



## Glake (Jun 10, 2015)

Jake. said:


> It was literally like *ten* people from the AC team who worked on Splatoon... Not 100. To put that into perspective, there was a team of roughly 500 working on Pokemon X and Y, so take a moment to think about just how many people would've been working on New Leaf, then how many would be working on AC Wii U, and then subtract a mere 10 from that number. Their loss would have barely hindered the games development at all. If you're delusional enough to think that AC Wii U has been "delayed" for anything longer than ~3 months (and even _that's_ generous) - because really, do you think Nintendo would stop development on one of their current top 5 best selling franchises in favor of a new IP - then lol ok have fun believing such trivial things!!!



Lol whoa bro, calm down 

Where did you read that only about 10 people from the AC team were working on Splatoon? I believe the Director of AC was involved with Splatoon development as well, so I would think that's a pretty big deal. But you're right, odds are the AC team is pretty huge, but I haven't come across any solid information regarding how big the team actually is, however. A few articles I read awhile back were making it seem like AC was likely not to be on the way this year due to Splatoon development, so I kinda assumed it got in the way some how.

Your input gives me a lot more hope now, in the event of Splatoon not actually taking up much development time, we may actually get an AC Wii U announcement next week.

God damn, I can't wait till Tuesday.


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2015)

Glake said:


> Lol whoa bro, calm down
> 
> Where did you read that only about 10 people from the AC team were working on Splatoon? I believe the Director of AC was involved with Splatoon development as well, so I would think that's a pretty big deal. But you're right, odds are the AC team is pretty huge, but I haven't come across any solid information regarding how big the team actually is, however. A few articles I read awhile back were making it seem like AC was likely not to be on the way this year due to Splatoon development, so I kinda assumed it got in the way some how.
> 
> ...



http://mynintendonews.com/2014/06/15/the-splatoon-team-consists-of-the-core-animal-crossing-team/



> _Miyamoto has revealed that the developers behind Splatoon are taken from the core Animal Crossing team. Miyamoto says the developers are all very young and energetic and have allowed him to step back from the project and let their own creative juices flow.
> 
> ?The team that?s designing Splatoon is actually taken from the core Animal Crossing team, so some of the younger staff within the Animal Crossing team, we pulled about 10 of them together and we decided to begin working on Splatoon with that small team.?
> 
> ?We?ve also then added the director who did the StarFox 64 3D remake for Nintendo 3DS, and then one of the directors who worked on NintendoLand. They?re all very young team members for us, so they?re very energetic.They?ve been working on music and the design and everything for Splatoon.?_



Yes, I know it says they _began_ with the "small team" of ten - implying that they gathered more later on - but there's no way they're dumb enough to get the entire or majority of the AC team to basically drop what they're doing, and start working on Splatoon, which could have ended up a big disaster if it had not been popular. That's a pretty ****ty move on Nintendo's behalf to basically halt development on one of their most successful franchises to start something that might not even hit off.

He does make a point to say he was after the "younger" people from the AC team, and given that Splatoon has that young/hip vibe to it, it's likely that they were only chosen to give input on the games development and process (you know, because AC is big on the customization, and so is Splatoon), and where to go from what point they're at, etc... Plus, the extensive use of the word "young" implies that the older members of the AC team stayed working on Animal Crossing, and that they were only interested in having younger people working on Splatoon.

It's just highly unlikely that they'd drop work completely on AC to work on Splatoon. Just like Pokemon, they're 100% definitely working on a main series Pokemon game right now (just like they're working on a main series AC game), they're just yet to announce it, but that doesn't mean they're not working on it. iirc, they began working on X and Y before Black and White 2 were even released, so it's safe to assume AC Wii U has got the same treatment, especially considering it's one of their best selling game series atm.

And furthermore, they recently said in Iwata Asks, that when Splatoon was shown at E3 last year, it was only about 10% complete. E3 was in June 2014, and the game released at the end of May 2015, so the game should have been roughly finished around March-April, to allow for ~2 months of "test" time for any glitches and stuff. That's roughly 9-10 months to essentially complete 90% of a game, and to be honest, that really isn't that long compared to most other games. As I mentioned before, X and Y began when they were working on Black and White 2, and Nintendo have also said they began working on Majora's Mask 3D not long after they finished Ocarina of Time. So for them to get 90% of a game complete in such a short time frame also leaves pretty decent hopes that any development of AC Wii U wasn't harmed much, or at least wasn't "harmed" as much is it _could_ have, and AC is a much bigger game than Splatoon, so it's development time is going to be a lot longer than it anyway.


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jun 10, 2015)

If they come with a Wii U version, I would expect much more customization options I would be very dissapointed if it would only be an updated version with a few lousy gimmicks like the amiibo crap. 

But if they make work of it like they did with the 3DS version, I would really love a Wii U release.


----------



## Glake (Jun 10, 2015)

Jake. said:


> http://mynintendonews.com/2014/06/15/the-splatoon-team-consists-of-the-core-animal-crossing-team/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well this is good to know. I stopped paying attention to Splatoon the moment that announced no voice chat, but reading their dev process behind it is pretty insightful. 

Even if AC Wii U is further down the line, yet still announced on Tuesday, I'll be a happy guy nonetheless. Been away from ACNL for awhile, planning to cut my hiatus short by a month if we get an announcement.


----------



## MrPicklez (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm not getting my hopes up, but I would literally lose my **** if this got announced. The console versions of the AC games have always been my favorite.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 10, 2015)

If Animal Crossing U isn't at E3 I will flip desks. Or at least, an announcement, like after they do a segment on Happy Home Designer, they're like "Oh, hey, we got new Animal Crossing for Wii U, please stay tuned in coming months please understand etc." 

But it's about time for at least one trailer. I could see it eventually taking Mario Kart 8 and Splatoon's "right before summer" spot in 2016, or holiday 2016 which almost seems more likely.


----------



## Locket (Jun 11, 2015)

Scottaayy said:


> SO MANY FEELS FOR WII U ANIMAL CROSSING
> 
> i hope they announce it even if they dont have footage id still be happy as i only got into the series with New leaf and id like to see what its like on a home console and the HD graphics will be stunning i really hope they announce it,
> 
> ...



Wow. This travel conscept was the exact same as mine. 

And yes please.


----------



## Espurr96 (Jun 11, 2015)

Animal Crossing: State Wide or AC: Country Side

As in 15 Villagers, and a crapton of things to do, with and without friends, and big towns with as much power as you had in New Leaf


----------



## agscribble (Jun 11, 2015)

I'd bet that they'll announce a little something, but they're probably not going to have a big reveal of the next AC. All the AC games have been 4 to 5-ish years apart from each other. So, it's getting to be that time for them to start talking about the next game with consumers. I'm super optimistic. I'd be surprised if they didn't say anything at all.


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2015)

agscribble said:


> I'd bet that they'll announce a little something, but they're probably not going to have a big reveal of the next AC. *All the AC games have been 4 to 5-ish years apart from each other.* So, it's getting to be that time for them to start talking about the next game with consumers. I'm super optimistic. I'd be surprised if they didn't say anything at all.



Actually they were all only 3 years apart, with the exception of New Leaf, which was 4 in Japan, and 4.5 in the west.


----------



## Venn (Jun 11, 2015)

If they come out with an Animal Crossing Wii U, I'll have no choice but to buy a Wii U... and other games....


----------



## Cress (Jun 11, 2015)

Do I want it? Yes.
Do I think they'll announce it? No.
So I'm voting no.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Do I want it? Yes.
> Do I think they'll announce it? No.
> So I'm voting no.



The title of the poll though is do you WANT Animal Crossing Wii U, so you should have voted yes


----------



## Cress (Jun 11, 2015)

Riley said:


> The title of the poll though is do you WANT Animal Crossing Wii U, so you should have voted yes



But then everyone would vote yes.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> But then everyone would vote yes.



Unless there were people that truly didn't want the game, lol


----------



## Brad (Jun 12, 2015)

There's no way, unless it's coming this year.

I can't see Nintendo doing much else with the Wii U that isn't coming out this year, or is already announced.


----------



## Cress (Jun 12, 2015)

Riley said:


> Unless there were people that truly didn't want the game, lol



You do realize you're on an Animal Crossing forum, right?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 12, 2015)

To be honest there are other things that I'd want over Animal Crossing. It's nice and all but if I could choose I'd want a new Mario akin to Sunshine/Galaxy, or at least the collect-a-thon aspect, a Paper Mario, maybe a main series Kirby, main series Pok?mon, ect.. Basically anything that is a fresh single player thing with decent length and not just a sandbox where you have to make do with whatever you're given.


----------



## Glake (Jun 12, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> You do realize you're on an Animal Crossing forum, right?



You'd be surprised how many people I have come across in the AC community that would much rather prefer the game to drop on the 3DS, simply because they don't have a Wii U. Those are probably the people who voted no, lol.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 12, 2015)

I want it, but I'm not sure if they'll announce or not. I honestly think it's likely they could announce it. You see, City Folk (the only Animal Crossing game to not be released in Japan first) came out in November 2008, and in June 2010 New Leaf was shown at E3. New Leaf has been out in Japan since November 2012. However, it could be hard to pinpoint when Nintendo would announce it. You see, despite it being nearly three years since New Leaf was released in Japan, other regions got it later (South Korea got it in February 2013, and all other regions got it in June of that year). On the other hand, even though it had sort of been a while since City Folk came out when New Leaf was announced for most regions, South Korea actually didn't get City Folk until January 2010, and they announced New Leaf just five months after it came out there. So, really, it's hard to say.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 12, 2015)

Glake said:


> You'd be surprised how many people I have come across in the AC community that would much rather prefer the game to drop on the 3DS, simply because they don't have a Wii U. Those are probably the people who voted no, lol.



Pretty much.

While I do agree that Animal Crossing works best on a handheld, it could work on the Wii U if they take New Leaf and elements of the Gamecube game and expand upon it.

I don't think it'll be out anytime soon though.


----------



## tumut (Jun 12, 2015)

Yes and no. I want it yeah, but honestly it can wait a year or two.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 12, 2015)

Here's what Bob has to say about this:


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 12, 2015)

No


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Jun 12, 2015)

It would be cool to hear an announcement about a Wii U Animal Crossing. However, I am also unsure how to feel about it because I am wondering what kind of new features would be added into Animal Crossing to make the next game fun. The Happy Home Designer coming on the New 3ds doesn't really sound appealing.


----------



## pillow bunny (Jun 12, 2015)

I doubt there will be one bc the Wii U is semi-old, there's a new console coming out soon and ac is better on handhelds anyways.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 13, 2015)

Jake. said:


> I don't think we'll get an announcement at E3, but that's only because of Happy Home Designers announcement..



Pretty much this. It's very unlikely that they are going to announce a Wii U AC before they have their spinoff game out on shelves. It's kind of silly to expect at e3 this early anyway. It's only been two years since New Leaf came out, so if they follow their last trend they'll announce the game next year and then not release it until 2019.


----------



## Glake (Jun 13, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty much this. It's very unlikely that they are going to announce a Wii U AC before they have their spinoff game out on shelves. It's kind of silly to expect at e3 this early anyway. It's only been two years since New Leaf came out, so if they follow their last trend they'll announce the game next year and then not release it until 2019.



Lol. I honestly can't tell if you're trolling or not. 

In all seriousness though, 2 years does seem like a pretty short amount of time, but on the other hand, we did get CF 3 years after ACWW so it's not THAT big of a leap, especially if AC Wii U launched in 2016. That'd be a full 3 years. Also, excuse me if I'm wrong, but I don't even think ACNL received an E3 announcement at all. The AC logo was just displayed with a bunch of other games that were soon to arrive on the 3DS, it was officially announced later down the line with a Direct. That seems much more likely than an E3 announcement at this point, but meh you never know.


Also, I have to disagree with everyone who believes Nintendo is holding off on a console AC expansion until their new hardware releases. Right now, as far as I now, they have not confirmed whether or not the "NX" is a home console, or a handheld. I personally want to believe it's a new handheld, as the "3DS" line has been going on forever now, and generally we get a new handheld device before we get a new home console. Whatever it is, we probably won't get getting it until 2017 at the earliest.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2015)

Glake said:


> Lol. I honestly can't tell if you're trolling or not.
> 
> In all seriousness though, 2 years does seem like a pretty short amount of time, but on the other hand, we did get CF 3 years after ACWW so it's not THAT big of a leap, especially if AC Wii U launched in 2016. That'd be a full 3 years. Also, excuse me if I'm wrong, but I don't even think ACNL received an E3 announcement at all. The AC logo was just displayed with a bunch of other games that were soon to arrive on the 3DS, it was officially announced later down the line with a Direct. That seems much more likely than an E3 announcement at this point, but meh you never know.
> 
> ...



I thought the NX was a new thing that Nintendo was creating mobile-wise, like for phones?


----------



## Glake (Jun 13, 2015)

Riley said:


> I thought the NX was a new thing that Nintendo was creating mobile-wise, like for phones?



Yeah pretty much. Which is exactly why this leads me to believe we're finally getting a brand new. It's not for phones, this is their new hardware, but they've partnered with some mobile or telecommunications company or something, not really sure anymore, it's been awhile. I'd check this out if you're interested - http://www.wired.com/2015/03/nintendo-nx-analysis/

After quickly browsing the article, it reminded me that they are creating this next hardware to achieve more of a bond when it comes to handheld, and home console hardware. So personally, I think the Wii U is going to be around for a bit longer.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2015)

Glake said:


> Yeah pretty much. Which is exactly why this leads me to believe we're finally getting a brand new. It's not for phones, this is their new hardware, but they've partnered with some mobile or telecommunications company or something, not really sure anymore, it's been awhile. I'd check this out if you're interested - http://www.wired.com/2015/03/nintendo-nx-analysis/
> 
> After quickly browsing the article, it reminded me that they are creating this next hardware to achieve more of a bond when it comes to handheld, and home console hardware. So personally, I think the Wii U is going to be around for a bit longer.



Do you think the NX would be something like a Nintendo tablet?


----------



## Glake (Jun 13, 2015)

Riley said:


> Do you think the NX would be something like a Nintendo tablet?



I'm not so sure about a tablet, but I do believe that catering to the Smart Phone audience is what they're aiming for. After all, Smart Phones are pretty much the 3DS's only main competition when it comes to handheld devices, if any at all.

With times changing, and more and more people gradually looking to Smart Phones for a gaming experience, just because it's more convenient, Nintendo may need to switch it up a little bit. This is the route I think they will take with the NX if it truly ends up being a handheld.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2015)

Glake said:


> I'm not so sure about a tablet, but I do believe that catering to the Smart Phone audience is what they're aiming for. After all, Smart Phones are pretty much the 3DS's only main competition when it comes to handheld devices, if any at all.
> 
> With times changing, and more and more people gradually looking to Smart Phones for a gaming experience, just because it's more convenient, Nintendo may need to switch it up a little bit. This is the route I think they will take with the NX if it truly ends up being a handheld.



Yeah, it will really help sales for Nintendo if so.

(YEAH!!! MY 2,000TH POST!!)


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 14, 2015)

If they do i hope they have a way for us to decide what villager lives in our towns and where their houses are.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm done.

http://cdn02.nintendo-europe.com/media/images/10_share_images/others_3/amiibo_4/SI_Amiibo_E3.png


----------



## Glake (Jun 14, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> I'm done.
> 
> http://cdn02.nintendo-europe.com/media/images/10_share_images/others_3/amiibo_4/SI_Amiibo_E3.png



Yup, was just about to notify you guys of this.

I think...we're getting the announcement on Tuesday ya'll. EEEEEEEEE!!!! >_<


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 14, 2015)

Glake said:


> Yup, was just about to notify you guys of this.
> 
> I think...we're getting the announcement on Tuesday ya'll. EEEEEEEEE!!!! >_<



My reaction:


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 14, 2015)

Ac Amiibo. I doubt they are for happy home designer...


----------



## Boccages (Jun 14, 2015)

I could kill for those AC amiibo figurines


----------



## Eevees (Jun 14, 2015)

NouvelleOrange said:


> I could kill for those AC amiibo figurines



You'd have get pass my non breathing body.. WANT WANT THOSE!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 14, 2015)

As soon as they come up for preorder from Game I am getting them, I don't care if that is roughly ?60 (maybe more if they produce more) these are Amiibo that I NEED! Though I am hoping that if they are not related to AC Wii U they'll come out around August since I could just ask for the money for them for my birthday  
But I could see Tom Nook or Isabelle being released in a bundle with AC Wii U or maybe we'll get another Villager Amiibo in the NL character style that could be bundled with the game? Though then we'd have to wait until like Spring 2016 for all the Amiibo


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 14, 2015)

They are SO gorgeous. Hell, I might get them all.


----------



## Glake (Jun 14, 2015)

So I totally missed this. 

But apparently during the Nintendo World Championships they dropped a big hint at a new Animal Crossing game. I'm not sure who said it, but I'm so mad I missed that.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 14, 2015)

Well they choose the Animal Crossing course and stage for MK8 & SSB4.


----------



## Glake (Jun 14, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Well they choose the Animal Crossing course and stage for MK8 & SSB4.



Ah. Not really that huge of a deal.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't know if they made any verbal hints but I didn't really hear anything.


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 15, 2015)

If it looks anything like the mario kart 8 track ac wii u at christmas will be beautiful omf


----------



## Murray (Jun 15, 2015)

Monkey D Luffy said:


> If it looks anything like the mario kart 8 track ac wii u at christmas will be beautiful omf



if it comes out this year dont be disappointed with a slightly upped port of new leaf/happy home designer!!


----------



## Lancelot (Jun 15, 2015)

Murray said:


> if it comes out this year dont be disappointed with a slightly upped port of new leaf/happy home designer!!



It doesnt have to come out this year. Christmas is next year too :x etc etc


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 15, 2015)

What's interesting if they're ready to show off the amiibo, they have to show off the functionality. If they already have that developed, they must already have a whole trailer and other main features developed. So, this game might soon.


----------



## DoomTerminatorX (Jun 15, 2015)

Dang, I did not expect this thread to become this popular lol. If AC Wii U is announced it will probably be for 2016.


----------



## Glake (Jun 15, 2015)

Murray said:


> if it comes out this year dont be disappointed with a slightly upped port of new leaf/happy home designer!!



I feel like everyone doesn't get the concept behind happy home designer. It's nothing like New Leaf, all you are doing is designing houses for villagers. There's no wandering around or anything, it's basically a mini game imo.


----------



## BellGreen (Jun 15, 2015)

I would love for AC Wii U to be announced at E3 this year, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was just that; an announcement to show how far they are into development.


----------



## ACking (Jun 15, 2015)

I don't think we'll be getting any info or anything specific for the game, if anything at all announced.  We'll have to wait and see


----------



## stitchmaker (Jun 15, 2015)

Yes I want it on the Wii U so I can catch a scorpion on the big screen.
The Mario Kart AC DLC is beautiful.  Think it will be next year.


----------



## Jake (Jun 15, 2015)

Glake said:


> I feel like everyone doesn't get the concept behind happy home designer. It's nothing like New Leaf, all you are doing is designing houses for villagers. There's no wandering around or anything, it's basically a mini game imo.



Yea he knows... He was saying that it would be a port of both games, meaning it would basically be a Wii U version of NL with the HHD design features added..


----------



## K9Ike (Jun 15, 2015)

shunishu said:


> I didn't....



titled stated it
ur blind


----------



## DoomTerminatorX (Jun 15, 2015)

I think Animal Crossing would be beautiful in HD.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 15, 2015)

As much as I want an animal crossing Wii U reveal, I highly doubt it'll happen. Fingers crossed, though.


----------



## Autaven (Jun 16, 2015)

Nintendo today! Super excited. I think the glimpse of these Amiibos are giving hope of a Wii U announcement.


----------



## Bosca (Jun 16, 2015)

Yes clinging onto hope with those Amiibos and I can finally get a Wii U.


----------



## Azza (Jun 16, 2015)

I want this to happen so badly...


----------



## Shadow Star (Jun 16, 2015)

I am hoping very much for AC Wii U to be a thing and the Amiibo's do boost my hope for it, but I wonder how the amiibo's would work in AC Wii U. Maybe trigger special events with the respectful NPC where you could finish with getting their picture? Or unlock official outfits/furniture series based around them or something.


----------



## mdchan (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't own a Wii U, and I don't plan on getting one (even if I could afford it)...so I voted "no".

Another 3ds title?  Sure.


----------



## Glake (Jun 16, 2015)

Well guys, I hope you like effing Mario Party! Because that's what we're basically getting! Animal Crossing: Mario Party Edition! smfh...


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 16, 2015)

Yup, one of the reasons I got the Wii U


----------



## DoomTerminatorX (Jun 16, 2015)

Well we got Animal Crossing on Wii U well.... sorta Its a Mario Party clone thing... Well atleast it looks fun i guess...


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 16, 2015)

Classic Nintendo, oblivious to what the fans actually want. A boring board game, way to go.

It'll bomb hard, and deservedly so.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 16, 2015)

Mr. L said:


> Classic Nintendo, oblivious to what the fans actually want. A boring board game, way to go.
> 
> It'll bomb hard, and deservedly so.



Why are they giving us this instead of an actual new Animal Crossing?


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

I don't actually own a Wii U and I am not sure I would be so inclined to buy one just for a new Animal Crossing game; but it's somewhat tempting at the same time? I dunno. I have mixed feelings on the whole thing.


----------



## Glake (Jun 16, 2015)

Mr. L said:


> Classic Nintendo, oblivious to what the fans actually want. A boring board game, way to go.
> 
> It'll bomb hard, and deservedly so.



This. This. This!



nintendofan85 said:


> Why are they giving us this instead of an actual new Animal Crossing?



Because they're freaking ********. I'm so mad rn. lol.



shinkuzame said:


> I don't actually own a Wii U and I am not sure I would be so inclined to buy one just for a new Animal Crossing game; but it's somewhat tempting at the same time? I dunno. I have mixed feelings on the whole thing.



Unless Yoshi, Smash, Mario Kart, XenoBlade, Mario Maker, or Fire Emblem interests you, I'd wait to buy one until 2016. Odds are if we actually do ever get an actual Animal Crossing Wii U release, it will probably be completely different than New Leaf, because what they showed off today - with Amiibo Carnival, this game literally looks like it could be a perfect New Leaf port to the Wii U, visuals and all, but no, it's a board game. smh..


----------



## shinkuzame (Jun 16, 2015)

Fire Emblem is something I am into, but not on a larger scale. I think I'll probably just wait if they are making this out to be some sort of board game like thing such as Mario Party but in Animal Crossing form--because honestly that doesn't sound appealing at all. There's so much they could have done...


----------



## K9Ike (Jun 17, 2015)

I used to love nintendo


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 17, 2015)

Lol I love how everyone's like rioting against Nintendo because they're not getting what they want, when they want it and how

Getting your hopes up for something not confirmed in any sense and then whining about it when it doesn't happen is just no


----------



## Byngo (Jun 17, 2015)

Yee said:


> Lol I love how everyone's like rioting against Nintendo because they're not getting what they want, when they want it and how
> 
> Getting your hopes up for something not confirmed in any sense and then whining about it when it doesn't happen is just no



Nintendo barely announced anything new. Their whole presentation was just a recap of things we've known about, and what new games were announced are just spin-offs. E3's all about making the biggest announcements of the year, and people have been waiting for a while to be surprised... Nintendo definitely fell short of this, and fans have every right to be unhappy, HOWEVER, some of the extreme hate I've been seeing isn't justified. Some people are going overboard with it.


----------



## Glake (Jun 17, 2015)

Yee said:


> Lol I love how everyone's like rioting against Nintendo because they're not getting what they want, when they want it and how
> 
> Getting your hopes up for something not confirmed in any sense and then whining about it when it doesn't happen is just no




There are A LOT of people who are disappointed. Their entire E3 press conference seemed to be heavily focused on Amiibo. Which is a smart move by them. 

2016 is looking like a huge year for gaming. But Nintendo really doesn't have much coming as of now, aside from the new FE games. I think we often forget though, that Nintendo does Direct like every 2 months or so, so we're always getting new info. Not saying we will get an Actual AC Wii U announcement anytime soon, but I'm sure they have some new titles up their sleeve.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2015)

Glake said:


> There are A LOT of people who are disappointed. Their entire E3 press conference seemed to be heavily focused on Amiibo. Which is a smart move by them.
> 
> 2016 is looking like a huge year for gaming. But Nintendo really doesn't have much coming as of now, aside from the new FE games. I think we often forget though, that Nintendo does Direct like every 2 months or so, so we're always getting new info. Not saying we will get an Actual AC Wii U announcement anytime soon, but I'm sure they have some new titles up their sleeve.



Yeah, hopefully they at least release some major titles over the next couple directs.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 17, 2015)

Glake said:


> There are A LOT of people who are disappointed. Their entire E3 press conference seemed to be heavily focused on Amiibo. Which is a smart move by them.
> 
> *2016 is looking like a huge year for gaming.* But Nintendo really doesn't have much coming as of now, aside from the new FE games. I think we often forget though, that Nintendo does Direct like every 2 months or so, so we're always getting new info. Not saying we will get an Actual AC Wii U announcement anytime soon, but I'm sure they have some new titles up their sleeve.



Every year someone says that it's gonna be a huge year for gaming and every year it isn't lol


----------



## Glake (Jun 18, 2015)

Capn Sugarplum McQueen said:


> Every year someone says that it's gonna be a huge year for gaming and every year it isn't lol



Sometimes people overreact about it, but it really depends what type of games you're into. If you look at all the platforms as a whole, yeah, next year is going to be big. If you're primarily a Nintendo gamer then...meh they have their good years, but definitely not every year is a huge hit for them.

2015-2016 maybe even into 2017 are really going to be the prime years for all of the next-gen consoles. Companies have pretty much moved on from bragging about what their new system can do when compared to the others, and have finally buckled down and started to focus on what actually matters, the games.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 18, 2015)

Glake said:


> Sometimes people overreact about it, but it really depends what type of games you're into. If you look at all the platforms as a whole, yeah, next year is going to be big. If you're primarily a Nintendo gamer then...meh they have their good years, but definitely not every year is a huge hit for them.
> 
> 2015-2016 maybe even into 2017 are really going to be the prime years for all of the next-gen consoles. Companies have pretty much moved on from bragging about what their new system can do when compared to the others, and have finally buckled down and started to focus on what actually matters, the games.



Yeah, it seems like next-gen consoles are going to pick up the pace a lot in the coming years.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't think what most people realize is that amiibo festival is going to be free. The only thing you have to worry about is amiibos, which most people are going to buy all of anyway. This also strongly shows they're testing the AC engine on the Wii U. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw AC Wii U announcement in a few months.


----------



## Tao (Jun 18, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I don't think what most people realize is that amiibo festival is going to be free. The only thing you have to worry about is amiibos, which most people are going to buy all of anyway. This also strongly shows they're testing the AC engine on the Wii U. I wouldn't be surprised if we saw AC Wii U announcement in a few months.



It's gonna be free? Like a download app thing from the eShop? Or just a really really cheap game that comes bundled with Amiibo? Or do we not know specifically yet?


They've announced there's more game modes to it though and that you can upload your villagers houses from HHD and they'll show up on on the game board in Festival. I actually think that sounds kinda neat.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 18, 2015)

Tao said:


> It's gonna be free? Like a download app thing from the eShop? Or just a really really cheap game that comes bundled with Amiibo? Or do we not know specifically yet?
> 
> 
> They've announced there's more game modes to it though and that you can upload your villagers houses from HHD and they'll show up on on the game board in Festival. I actually think that sounds kinda neat.



that's what I heard although it may not be credible. It's definitely not going to cost much at all if any


----------



## kakuloo (Jun 18, 2015)

I still have faith that we will get our Wii U Animal Crossing at some point.

I would have been WILD for the Amiibo Festival thing...if it had been an actual FESTIVAL in Animal Crossing Wii U.  I always hope for festivals to have a little more to do, and this would be cute!  Or even using an amiibo in an AC: Wii U game that then unlocks a festival for you to celebrate. =)

Even now, it's not totally stupid.  It's a simple little 'free' (with purchase of Amiibos) game that younger children will get to play too, which i can appreciate as important.  I certainly would still want to buy the Tom Nook and Isabelle amiibo even if they just announced that they'd be made at all! (with MK8 or SSB functionality or something).

HHD looks much better than I thought it would, so I am not as frustrated with that.  I am not sure I will buy it though.   =/  I want to vote with my wallet and tell them that I don't like all the little spin-offs.  Maybe I will wait and get it when it goes on a sale or something.  HOWEVER.  If they announce that HHD will be compatible with a mainline AC Wii U game...I would be ALL OVER that.  I would LOVE to design a villager's home in HHD, then move that villager (and their impeccably designed home) into my actual town.  I might even spring for a brand new New Nintendo 3DS to do so.  =P


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 18, 2015)

Y'ALL THOUGHT THEY WERE GONNA ANNOUNCE ANIMAL CROSSING WII U


----------



## Trundle (Jun 18, 2015)

Tao said:


> It's gonna be free? Like a download app thing from the eShop? Or just a really really cheap game that comes bundled with Amiibo? Or do we not know specifically yet?
> 
> 
> They've announced there's more game modes to it though and that you can upload your villagers houses from HHD and they'll show up on on the game board in Festival. I actually think that sounds kinda neat.



It was also mentioned in some descriptions of the game online that there is going to be an alternative "Escape the island / Escape to island" game mode, although not much info has come on it.


----------



## Azza (Jun 18, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> Y'ALL THOUGHT THEY WERE GONNA ANNOUNCE ANIMAL CROSSING WII U



Do not mock us.


----------



## jasa11 (Jun 18, 2015)

lel rly?Look at the year difference from city folk to new leaf...How dfuq do u expect that a wii u version is gonna come out after 2 years..expect it in 2016 or 2017 lel


----------



## Byngo (Jun 18, 2015)

jasa11 said:


> lel rly?Look at the year difference from city folk to new leaf...How dfuq do u expect that a wii u version is gonna come out after 2 years..expect it in 2016 or 2017 lel



NL was announced after CF had been released for 2 years. People weren't expecting for the game to come out this year, but were hoping for an announcement that AC U is in development.


----------



## Rasha (Jun 18, 2015)

why is it that every time I see this thread I feel the urge to cry? this sounds whiny but couldn't help myself....


----------



## MotaroRIP (Jun 18, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> Y'ALL THOUGHT THEY WERE GONNA ANNOUNCE ANIMAL CROSSING WII U



This made me literally laugh out loud.

I'm calming down a bit about the whole thing TBBQH, and I do still hope to see an announcement soon.


----------



## Jake (Jun 18, 2015)

Azza said:


> Do not mock us.



Why? It's kinda funny - not our fault you don't have a sense of humor?


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 18, 2015)

Azza said:


> Do not mock us.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> Y'ALL THOUGHT THEY WERE GONNA ANNOUNCE ANIMAL CROSSING WII U




And you weren't?  You completely deny the fact that the game could have at least been announced as being in development.  ???


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 19, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> And you weren't?  You completely deny the fact that the game could have at least been announced as being in development.  ???


I already expressed my prediction in this very thread, prior to Nintendo's showcase. 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Wii-U-at-E3&p=5099780&highlight=#post5099780


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> I already expressed my prediction in this very thread, prior to Nintendo's showcase.
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-Wii-U-at-E3&p=5099780&highlight=#post5099780



Cool.  Though you're overusing that video, lol


----------



## Zeiro (Jun 19, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Cool.  Though you're overusing that video, lol


They're actually different videos. I'm in a very Latrice mood tonight.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 19, 2015)

Zeiro said:


> They're actually different videos. I'm in a very Latrice mood tonight.



Oh, okay.


----------



## Perri (Jul 10, 2015)

In terms of release in North America...and actual games / titles.

GameCube: 2002
DS Family: 2005 (3 years after)
Wii: 2008 (3 years after)
3DS Family: 2013 (5 years after) 
Spinoff 3DS Game: 2015 (2 years after)
Spinoff Wii U Game: Announced in 2015? Not sure if coming out same year or not? (2-3 years after)

My best guess is they will announce it at E3 2016 or 2017 and release it for North America (maybe also Europe and Australasia) in 2017 or 2018, respectively. I'd rather have the game on the "NX" than the Wii U, honestly. I'm not a fan of the Wii U spinoff but Happy Home Designer looks promising.


----------



## Rasha (Jul 10, 2015)

why does this thread still exist? it's over...


----------



## Perri (Jul 10, 2015)

Sorry .-.


----------



## shunishu (Jul 11, 2015)

R-Cookies said:


> why does this thread still exist? it's over...


why? e3 is still a year away!


----------



## shunishu (Jul 11, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> You completely deny the fact that the game could have at least been announced as being in development.  ???


nintendo doesn't care about our feelings...


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 7, 2016)

BRINGING THIS THREAD BACK FOR E3 2016 YOOOOOOOO


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Mar 8, 2016)

Everything's gearing up for the NX, so doubt it. Probably going to be on the NX, though, so don't give up hope!


----------



## uwuzumakii (Mar 8, 2016)

Spongebob said:


> BRINGING THIS THREAD BACK FOR E3 2016 YOOOOOOOO



Why did you revive a year old thread? The threads aren't zombies!


----------



## Boccages (Mar 12, 2016)

I also doubt it although we could see in the press documentation about titles Nintendo's working on an Animal Crossing logo for NX.


----------

